# Need Ideas Of Where To Set Up Pack And Play



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Hello all its me again asking for some ideas, As some of you know we have a 4 month old and some of you with kids must have encounterd this. We want to set up a pack and play for her to sleep in, We have a 28bhs and was thinking we could pull out the couch and put a flat piecece of wood and set the crib on top, has anyone with kids tried this, thanks for your time!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Campinout,

I have not heard of that, but it should work if you can make it solid enough.
Sometime back there was a post on here where an intrepid Outbacker had made a sleeping area out of the storage area below their lower bunk. They removed the matteress and the plywood cover, lined the sides with padded cushions, and had a great little sleeping area. There are pictures in one of the galleries.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

PDX_Doug,

Wow you have to be the fastest in follow ups, again thanks!! I guess I should of mentioned that our 2 year old uses the bottom bunk.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

We fold the sofa flat and set it up on there, no plywood. It's pretty stable, and our 10mo old isn't big enough to make it rock around. The dinette bed makes a flatter surface, but stability hasn't been an issue so far.
Kevin P.


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

We have the 21RS. We found the best place for our Pack in Play is to remove the dinette table and put it inbetween the booth seats. Works like a champ for us!

Alan


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Wish I could say, my youngest is now 3 and a half. Doesn't yours have 2 lower bunks? That is the way I would probably go if it were me, baracade the lower bunk so that it is already set up for every trip. The sofa idea sounds like a great idea as well though.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would agree with the one Doug is talking about.
Thats just me









Don


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

Devildog said:


> Wish I could say, my youngest is now 3 and a half.Â Doesn't yours have 2 lower bunks?Â That is the way I would probably go if it were me, baracade the lower bunk so that it is already set up for every trip.Â The sofa idea sounds like a great idea as well though.
> [snapback]65025[/snapback]​


I wish it had 2 lower bunks, we did make a barricade for our 2 year old so he wont roll out works great, we used to fold down the table and put him on that, but we wanted to space them out if she were to cry, that it wouldnt wake him up


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

kjp1969 said:


> We fold the sofa flat and set it up on there, no plywood.Â It's pretty stable, and our 10mo old isn't big enough to make it rock around.Â The dinette bed makes a flatter surface, but stability hasn't been an issue so far.
> Kevin P.
> [snapback]65020[/snapback]​


Thanks Kevin, I will try that tonight to see how it works w/o the wood, less to carry, you know?


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

We started camping when our daughter was a baby.(she is now 13). We always put the portacrib where the dinette went. This way it is out of the way and secure between the two seats. It also allows for some protection when the litttle monkeys climb out.
Lori


----------



## bweiler (Sep 20, 2005)

We also use the dinette floor area. We pull out the table, put down a nap pad and blankets, we are all set. The Outback works even better than our former pop up because there is no step to roll down. We tried the pack n play, but it was too bulky to haul around and set up/disassemble


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We used the dinette area as well. Tried on the floor and on the bed mode. We ended using the dinette in bed mode with the addition of a Safety 1st Bed rail which expands to approx. 4'. This way the little one cannot roll out and nice and close to mon and dad.

As the little one grew we moved our middle child t the top bunk and our youngest to the bottom bunk. Both bunks have the Safety 1st Bed Rails.

The Safety 1St Bed Rails are the same ones we use in our home. The work very well and require no hardware to install.

Thor


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

Good luck with that... We have a hopeless situation with our 28BHS. You may find a place to put one pack and play...But I don't count on us ever finding a place for our 2!

It hasn't been bad though, when we are camping, the girls sleep in them, and with the slide out there is still room to squeeze by to go to the bathroom. Then durring the day, rather than packing them up, my wife just puts them both on the queen bed and closes the curtain. (I think this is her way to keep me from taking a nap.)










-JD


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

No help here. When my kids were that small we were still tent camping. My daugter did fall through the gap between the canvas side and the bed on our popup once. She's a real laid back kid so she didn't freak out on us so it was quite funny. The fun part was getting her back out. Since most of our earlier days were tenting we spent a lot more time outdoors with the kids and I wouldn't trade it for anything. You wouldn't believe some of the weather we endured and the kids loved every second. Ironically now they have less interest in camping and more interest in the opposite sex so now it's busier campgrounds with lots of kids for us. So much for the great outdoors.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Man, 6pack... are you in big trouble or what!?!

I think one beautiful daughter is going to do me in! She's five years old and already has a boy friend in every port









Good luck (you're gonna need it)!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wow 6pack, twice the work and twice the fun









John


----------



## Bubblehead (Sep 29, 2005)

Thor said:


> We used the dinette area as well. Tried on the floor and on the bed mode. We ended using the dinette in bed mode with the addition of a Safety 1st Bed rail which expands to approx. 4'. This way the little one cannot roll out and nice and close to mon and dad.
> 
> As the little one grew we moved our middle child t the top bunk and our youngest to the bottom bunk. Both bunks have the Safety 1st Bed Rails.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what we do in our new 28 BHS. We put the 1.5 yr old in the dinette bed, with a safety 1st bed rail, and the 2.5 yr old on the bottom bunk. The little guy has a Winnie the Pooh inflatable bed/sleepingbag with built in roll guards, so he tends to stay in place, even without the bed rail.

Wes


----------

